# Type and brand of amo to use



## Unclestu (Mar 19, 2019)

I am picking up my 1st gun tomorrow a CZ Shadow 2. What type and brand would you recommend to use in this specific gun for range and home defense?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

A number of 9 mm auto-loader pistol owners find that 124 grain 9 mm Luger tends to cycle their guns a little better during the break-in period than 115 grain ammunition does. I would start out with a decent brand of brass-case, 124 grain, standard pressure (P), FMJ ammunition to start with. There are many different brands available and I have shot many of them with generally good results. One of the more consistent brands is Speer Lawman, but I have also had good results with Federal American Eagle, Sellier & Bellot, Blazer Brass, and quite a few others. But for nearly every brand, someone, somewhere has had a less than good experience with a bad lot. I would probably buy 50 round boxes of several different brands until you find what your pistol likes best.

As for JHP 9 mm self-defense ammunition, there are also many different options. Some of the leaders are Speer Gold Dot in 124 grain P, 124 grain +P, or 147 grain, and Federal HST in 124 grain or 147 grain, both of which are available in standard pressure and +P loadings. But Winchester Ranger-T, Winchester Train and Defend, Remington Golden Sabers, and Sig-Sauer V-Crown have also tested well in ballistic gelatin.

A decent resource for comparing different self-defense loads is Luckygunner labs;
http://www.luckygunner.com/labs/self-defense-ammo-ballistic-tests/#40SW

Some have criticized their testing since they use Clear Ballistics gel instead of the calibrated 10% animal-derived gel that the FBI uses, but they do use a standardized protocol, so comparisons between various brands and loads are probably valid.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

+1 and agree on well sated response from pblanc. I have had good luck with breaking in 9mm's with the following range ammo. You will find what best works for you and your firearm. Good luck/be safe!
Blazer Brass CCI 9mm 115gr. 1125fps FMJ
Blazer Brass CCI 9mm 124gr. 1090fps FMJ
American Eagle 9mm 124gr. fps 1150 FMJ
American Eagle 9mm 115gr. fps 1180 FMJ
I also use Speer 9mm Luger 124gr. 1150fps GDHP Gold Dot for SD.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Congratulations on your choice of the CZ line. The Shadow will fill your needs admirably. The suggestions on here are all good. I have found that the CZ 9MM's generally will handle any FMJ rounds but will shoot some a little better than others. I generally shoot a magazine of 115 Grain Remington, Winchester or Blazer through the gun to see where I'm at 25 yards from a bench rest. If I'm hitting center mass I know the gun is where it should be and I go from there. As far as a carrying load, I favor the 124 Grain Remington Golden Saber, but I wouldn't hesitate to carry any of the defense loads named after I tried them in my guns. A bit of a warning though. CZ's are terribly addictive.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

pblanc said:


> A decent resource for comparing different self-defense loads is Luckygunner labs;
> http://www.luckygunner.com/labs/self-defense-ammo-ballistic-tests/#40SW
> 
> Thanks for the link. I am a older new shooter and have always relied on my 38's. It has been in the last 2 1/2 years that I have got back into my semi-autos and the information for self defense ammo is interesting. Specific data on 9mm and 380 ACP is eye opening. Thanks!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I wouldn't rely too heavily on the Lucky Gunner ammo testing. It shows expansion and fragmentation, but penetration results will be inaccurate. They don't use the media approved by the FBI, and there is no magic calculation to find the discrepancies.
What does that mean? They probably get better penetration than Organic Ballistic Gel gets. They use the clear stuff because it is sent to them in a ready to use state, it doesn't take mixing, curing, and temperature controlled specifications, and it is inexpensive. If you are aware of the shortcomings of their test media, then it isn't all that bad. Even the real gel the penetration isn't always 1:1.
I don't 9MM very often these days, but Gold Dot 124 grain +P is the gold star standard in the caliber. I would suggest to stay away from the G2 Gold Dot, as they have had expansion problems and finding anything from Speer about addressing this has been quite the challenge.
I find 124 HST standard pressure a good round. Many like the +P version of this as well. My all time favorite in any caliber is Bonded Golden Saber. GS comes in bonded and non-bonded versions, and both are good, I just prefer the bonded. 124+P for 9MM.
For Range Fodder, I pick a cheap round that matches my SD weight. I don't find so much difference in pistol ammo as long as I keep it similar.
Happy shopping.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks for the reply this is good timing for me! If nothing else I am finding out what works best for my firearms and having fun practicing. Been going to the range 1 or 2 times weekly and this helps me make the time beneficial. Range buddies all use Golden Saber and I will give GS a run. Have a great day.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Afterthought:
Many new, and some not so new, will neglect to run a box of SD ammo (I prefer 50 minimum) through their pistol. Revolvers don't rely on feed ramps and magazines, so make sure your carry/defense mags and ammo work properly.
I will run 500-800 rounds through a new gun to insure reliability, then run 50-100 rounds of SD ammo through. My first range day with a new pistol means running it like I rented a mule from a man I hate. Yes it is an expensive venture, but the SD ammo should prove well enough to only need occasional re acquaintance, unless a change is made in magazine or pistol function.
ANY stock trigger or spring change should be proven with a few hundred rounds. ANY aftermarket swap I would suggest starting from scratch if you plan on your life relying on it.
YMMV


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And if your pistol does choke-up on hollow-point ammunition, send me a PM asking for feed-ramp-polishing instructions. It's easy to do.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Unclestu said:


> I am picking up my 1st gun tomorrow a CZ Shadow 2. What type and brand would you recommend to use in this specific gun for range and home defense?


I would imagine that fine CZ you bought will cycle just about any decent 9mm ammo. Got any pictures to post up of it?


----------



## Unclestu (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Very pretty!
Enjoy it.


----------



## Unclestu (Mar 19, 2019)

As you can see from the photo I have not had a chance to get it dirty yet. However that will happen this week
I picked up a few boxes of Winchester white box 124gr fmjj from the dealer when I bought the S2


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Beautiful! Those are really good looking firearms.


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)

My Shadow 2 is my favorite CZ.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

How does the Shadow 2 shoot? How is it at the range? What are the pro's and con's?


----------

